# Pulp Fiction Blu Ray?



## smiddy

I am trying to find this classic on Blu Ray and have seen other countries by not the US. Does anyone have any information on this puppy?


----------



## dettxw

Doesn't seem to be scheduled for release or at least I didn't see it.

However, you can get _Beverly Hills Chihuahua_ in March.


----------



## spartanstew

Doesn't appear to be on the schedule for 2009.


----------



## smiddy

Thanks guys...this is the only movie I transitioned from VHS to DVD and will also transition to Blu Ray. I have three version of this one. If it came out several times on Blu Ray I would likely get them all too. In reflecting on this, I hadn't considered this my favorite movie, that is until now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's a great film that deserves a great restoration. I suspect you'll see a lot more catalog titles in '09 but most won't be worth the money as they'll be quick dupes off the DVD master, upsampled to 1080p.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'll 2nd Stuart's sentiments on being careful. When DVD first got started there were some bad transfers then too... so just be wary on Blu rays of catalog titles when first released. My motto is to only consider blind-buy when I don't already own the DVD. For "upgrades" I've been waiting to see audio/video reviews from a few places online before I double-dip.


----------



## BattleZone

Stuart Sweet said:


> I suspect you'll see a lot more catalog titles in '09 but most won't be worth the money as they'll be quick dupes off the DVD master, upsampled to 1080p.


I doubt this. The fiasco with The Fifth Element proves that such a move would be roundly rejected. The studios are well aware that most of their customers already have a big library of DVDs, so they have to see some value in re-buying catalog titles on Blu-Ray. Without a real HD master, there's no point in buying Blu-Ray, and that title will lose money instead of make it.

Though Blu-Ray is *starting* to go mainstream, it's still a market mostly populated by enthusiests, and these days enthusiests are better educated and, thanks to the 'net, are able to communicate between each other much more easily. One bad review can easily be seen by 100,000 or more potential customers, and that will halt a title's sales quickly.


----------



## Steve615

No word in regards to a street date for Pulp Fiction on Blu-ray smiddy,but here is Miramax Films' page for the film.

http://miramax.com/pulp-fiction.html

EDIT: A note of interest for the Miramax link posted above.
If you move your mouse over to the "ON BLU-RAY HI-DEF & DVD" section on that page,a list is revealed,showing new releases and coming soon on Blu-ray and DVD.
Pulp Fiction Blu-ray is in the "Coming Soon" list.


----------



## DCSholtis

It's been released in the Scandinavian countries already. I received mine from Axel Music a few weeks ago and it's region free if you do imports. In Bruges is out in that area already as well and it's coming out in France and Austrailia in the next few weeks. I found an online Aussie store I pre ordered that from.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I guess I have to beg to differ with you guys on this one....they'd have to pay me to take it off their hands (and alot of money) - this one made my "one of the 10 worst movies ever made" list.

I know it has a loyal "cult" following....but many of the folks who are in our movie group agree this movie ranks right up there with Get Shorty as pure crud.

But then...I'm sure it will look just super on Blu Ray for the Smidster.  :lol: 

To Stuart's point...2009 should see another major surge in catalog flicks, so I'd anticipate (there's that word again...) that you'll see it some time in the first half of the year.


----------



## DCSholtis

Steve615 said:


> No word in regards to a street date for Pulp Fiction on Blu-ray smiddy,but here is Miramax Films' page for the film.
> 
> http://miramax.com/pulp-fiction.html
> 
> EDIT: A note of interest for the Miramax link posted above.
> If you move your mouse over to the "ON BLU-RAY HI-DEF & DVD" section on that page,a list is revealed,showing new releases and coming soon on Blu-ray and DVD.
> Pulp Fiction Blu-ray is in the "Coming Soon" list.


According to this list, the release date is slated for August 4, 2009:

http://www.releaselists.com/BLURAYNorthAmerica.html


----------



## Stuart Sweet

IIP said:


> I doubt this. The fiasco with The Fifth Element proves that such a move would be roundly rejected. The studios are well aware that most of their customers already have a big library of DVDs, so they have to see some value in re-buying catalog titles on Blu-Ray. Without a real HD master, there's no point in buying Blu-Ray, and that title will lose money instead of make it.
> 
> Though Blu-Ray is *starting* to go mainstream, it's still a market mostly populated by enthusiests, and these days enthusiests are better educated and, thanks to the 'net, are able to communicate between each other much more easily. One bad review can easily be seen by 100,000 or more potential customers, and that will halt a title's sales quickly.


Let us hope that you are right and I am wrong. I'm afraid that with so many new adopters to Blu-Ray this holiday season, there is a whole group who would buy "anything Blu-Ray" and will be burned again.


----------



## Grentz

I love this movie, dont have blu-ray for now though so I will just wait anyways 

I did catch it on one of the HD premiums on Directv and it was awesome in HD.


----------



## Grentz

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I know it has a loyal "cult" following....but many of the folks who are in our movie group agree this movie ranks right up there with Get Shorty as pure crud.


I am not saying you have to like it, everyone has their own opinion. But it is more than a cult movie IMO.

Cult movies are like Clerks, but Pulp Fiction had a huge cast of big names and a great director (Quentin Tarantino), not to even mention it was successful in the box office and nominated/won a lot of awards.


----------



## xIsamuTM

would Natural Born Killers be considered a cult movie?


----------



## Grentz

I guess wikipedia says Pulp Fiction is a cult film:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cult_film

Some I guess just depend on peoples interpretation of what a cult film is.


----------



## dshu82

xIsamuTM said:


> would Natural Born Killers be considered a cult movie?


Then count me in the cult, as I think it is great.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Grentz said:


> I guess wikipedia says Pulp Fiction is a cult film:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cult_film
> 
> Some I guess just depend on peoples interpretation of what a cult film is.


Not necessarily a bad thing...just a cult thing.



IIP said:


> Without a real HD master, there's no point in buying Blu-Ray, and that title will lose money instead of make it.


Actually most commercial movies are shot in 35mm or other film, which supports a higher revolution than even Blu Ray provides....so your point is a non-issue. Any movie can be mastered in HD as long as the original resolution of the filmed media supports 1080p or higher.

Feel free to see Lawrence of Arabia (circa early 1960's) or other such classics on HD disks and prepare to be stunned as to how incredible they look. They never looked this good in theaters...never.

For this reason...seeing many catalog or other movies on Blu Ray is pretty much like seeing a new movie compared to any SD presentation. Most of the new releases, of course, are already in stunning 1080p.


----------



## xIsamuTM

so what's the next step from 1080p?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

For displays, 2160p/120. A 2160p display can show 1080p and 720p programming with no artifacts because it just uses 2 pixels for each 1080p pixel and 3 for each 720p pixel. The 120 means 120hz refresh, meaning that it can show 60Hz (regular TV) and 24hz (film) with no translation (2 frames for 60, 5 frames for 24)

For broadcast or media, I don't see anything coming down for a while. That would be a heck of a bitrate, I'd guess about 120Mbit unless they figure out how to compress it further.


----------



## BattleZone

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not necessarily a bad thing...just a cult thing.
> Actually most commercial movies are shot in 35mm or other film, which supports a higher revolution than even Blu Ray provides....so your point is a non-issue. Any movie can be mastered in HD as long as the original resolution of the filmed media supports 1080p or higher.


Context, man, context. :eek2:

I was responding to Stuart who was/is afraid that the studios will cheap-out on some of their catalog releases and use the crappy DVD digital master (upscaled in some cases) instead of making a new HD master from the original source.

I'm very well aware that film resolution is a bit over 4k, vs 1k for a finalized Blu-Ray (1920x1080). Most Blu-Ray masters are 4k, with some being 2k (and looking bad enough that they are being redone, as The Fifth Element was), and a fraction being 8k. DVD masters were mostly 1k. Technically, that "should be enough" for HD, or at least, that's what the studios were hoping when they made them 7-8 years ago, but in reality, it isn't. Now, they're having to go back and spend more money to make HD masters at 4k at least.

None of us wants the studios trying to pawn off 1k DVD masters as valid Blu-Ray masters.


----------



## smiddy

Stuart Sweet said:


> For displays, 2160p/120. A 2160p display can show 1080p and 720p programming with no artifacts because it just uses 2 pixels for each 1080p pixel and 3 for each 720p pixel. The 120 means 120hz refresh, meaning that it can show 60Hz (regular TV) and 24hz (film) with no translation (2 frames for 60, 5 frames for 24)
> 
> For broadcast or media, I don't see anything coming down for a while. That would be a heck of a bitrate, I'd guess about 120Mbit unless they figure out how to compress it further.


I wonder does a 3240p screen do it even better. 

On your other point, DVD transfers and all, I think Miramax is taking their time releasing tis one stateside due to several items, but one is due to the hugeness of this film. They want to do it just right.

To hdtvfan0001,  This is not a cult film, it is however a classic in that when it was produced film was in an Avant-garde period, this film pushed several boundaries, especially in using foreshadowing in a film with multiple time lines. I have seen another version of it with all the time lines in the right sequence which does take away from the storyline, the foreshadowing in this movie makes it so astounding and pragmatic!

Steve, thanks! I was on there site and hadn't noticed the mouse-over. Good catch!

I forever await _SOON_, as it is coming.


----------



## Grentz

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually most commercial movies are shot in 35mm or other film, which supports a higher revolution than even Blu Ray provides....so your point is a non-issue. Any movie can be mastered in HD as long as the original resolution of the filmed media supports 1080p or higher.
> 
> Feel free to see Lawrence of Arabia (circa early 1960's) or other such classics on HD disks and prepare to be stunned as to how incredible they look. They never looked this good in theaters...never.
> 
> For this reason...seeing many catalog or other movies on Blu Ray is pretty much like seeing a new movie compared to any SD presentation. Most of the new releases, of course, are already in stunning 1080p.


It is insane looking at old movies now shown in HD. One reason I love MGMHD as they show a lot of older movies that just look stunning in HD.

They still have an older feel to them, but everything is very clear and distinct. Very neat IMO.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

IIP said:


> None of us wants the studios trying to pawn off 1k DVD masters as valid Blu-Ray masters.


Agreed ...and that has already been done on a few Blu Rays.....it can be seen immediately (inferior imagery).


smiddy said:


> To hdtvfan0001,  This is not a cult film, it is however a classic in that when it was produced film was in an Avant-garde period, this film pushed several boundaries, especially in using foreshadowing in a film with multiple time lines. I have seen another version of it with all the time lines in the right sequence which does take away from the storyline, the foreshadowing in this movie makes it so astounding and pragmatic!


Naaahhhh...check Wikepedia...its a cult flick. But since you like it, its a nice cult flick. 


Grentz said:


> It is insane looking at old movies now shown in HD. One reason I love MGMHD as they show a lot of older movies that just look stunning in HD.
> 
> They still have an older feel to them, but everything is very clear and distinct. Very neat IMO.


Yup....Casablanca and Young Frankenstein are even in B&W...and yet look stunning on Blu Ray HD as well.


----------



## smiddy

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=2242

Enjoy!


----------

